# Accidentally taken too much Suprefact



## katben (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi,

I'm currntly going through my first cycle of IVF as an egg donor. I have been injecting 50iu of Suprefact since the 18th August. Today I started my Gonal-F injections at 225iu.and should have dropped my suprefact to 20iu, but out of habit have administered 50iu   Will this have any after effects I should be aware of, and is it anything to worry about please?

Thank You


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I would not have thought so. You just need enough to prevent an LH surge and ovulation. The summary of product characteristics says the following .....

''The total daily dose is usually in the range 200 - 500 microgram (μg) given as a single injection by the subcutaneous route.  Treatment should start in the early follicular phase (day 1) or, provided the existence of an early pregnancy has been excluded, in the midluteal phase (day 21).  It should continue at least until down-regulation is achieved e.g. serum estradiol <180pmol/l and serum progesterone <3nmol/l.  This will usually take about 1 - 3 weeks.  Doses may have to be adjusted for individuals.  Occasionally, patients may require up to 500 μg twice daily in order to achieve down-regulation.  When down-regulation is achieved, stimulation with gonadotropin is commenced while the dosage of buserelin is maintained.  At the appropriate stage of follicular development, gonadotropin and buserelin are stopped and hCG is given to induce ovulation.''

It does not say it must be reduced.

If you are really worried then contact the clinic in the morning.


----------

